# 18Th Century Hearse plans/blueprints



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I just did a Google search for "horse drawn hearse plans" and found plenty of information including this http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77689-plans-horse-drawn-hearse.html link.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting, I did that same search a couple times in the last few days and got nothing. Ha, those plans are almost too detailed but I guess that's what the request was for.


----------

